# paddles?



## jimmy58 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pros and cons of alum vs carbon fiber paddles?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Weight is the biggest difference. Depending on the type and how much you want to spend the lighter they get. A few ounces might not sound like a lot but over the period of a long day on the water you will notice the difference. I can also 1 hand paddle to adjust position while fishing much easier with the CF. You can take any of the add-ons and bolt-ons from my kayak but I won't give up my carbon fiber paddle. The hybrid type with CF shafts and fiberglass or plastic blades are a good mid point, they offer a weight reduction and the blades hold up well if pushing off rocks and stuff. I've heard of carbon blades breaking when abused but anything can break if abused. I had to take a piece of sandpaper to the edges of my blades when I got it, just to take the sharp edge off to prevent an cutoff. Get what you can afford. I have not talked to anyone that wanted their aluminum paddle back.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Jimmy58 :


> Pros and cons of alum vs carbon fiber paddles?


$$$$
aluminum for warmer weather
carbon = more profiles , for different tactics
$$$$ = cheaper

Fishwander


----------



## jimmy58 (Sep 28, 2010)

just wondering because i have the chance to get a 12.5 caster and a CF paddle for 400. Thank you all for your response.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually can speak to your question because over the past couple years, through various means, I have acquired 4 paddles. Listed in order from lightest to heaviest, also in order from highest to lowest retail cost. Buying used can save you a ton of money. I paid less than half for my high end paddle than my carbon shaft paddle, although it would have probably cost twice as much bought new. Also, when buying a used kayak from someone dumping their gear, you can get a paddle thrown into the deal for nearly nothing.

- high end kevlar/carbon paddle with co-molded shaft and blades. Very light, but blades are very delicate. I would only use this paddle where I could be sure it would never touch anything but water. No pushing off banks, oyster bars or bridge pilings. I don't consider this paddle useful for fishing.
- Carbon shaft, plastic blades. My normal fishing user paddle. Don't have to worry about beating up the blades. Reasonably light. Shaft doesn't get super cold in winter.
- Fiberglass shaft, plastic blades. My guest paddle. Same advantages as the one above, but weighs more.
- Aluminum shaft, plastic blades. Only used in an emergency. Heaviest and shaft is a heat sink in winter.

Todd F.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Jimmy58

What is your weight ?

What is your height (in inches) ?

What is the beam of your yak ( width in inches) ?

Is it a SOT , or a SINK ? 

What is your paddling style ? 
(mine is high impact, non-touring, and since I weigh 250# and am 73 inches tall, I prefer a 240 Cm. adjustable paddle for my SOT OceanKayak Prowler 13 with a 28 inch beam).

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Jimmy58

If is is a Perception SOT Sport Caster 12.5 , in good shape , with a rudder, with a CF paddle I would go for it .

You can always upgrade, if you aren't satisfied . The key factor is what kind of condition the kayak is in right now (of course allowing for usual usage and scratches ), and no leakage.
An installed rudder is worth another $200 -$250(new)
A good brand name CF paddle is worth another $150 -$300(new).

I would take it out for a demo to see if you are satisfied with how it feels to you . 

Fishwander


----------



## jimmy58 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am 6'1" and 210. not to sure what the beam is on i havent bought my new yack, but it is a 12.5 caster. I havent been yacking long so i dont really know my "style" I guess its pretty aggressive. Thank you for your imput


----------

